# First Attempt @ Planted 20Gallon Tall



## luda2001

*Update *

shutting tank down for sale or trade
bought 49 rimless 36x18x18 starting soon still need some equipment
looking for quad t5ho 36in light fixture with hanging kit (bought already)
eheim 2217 canister filter with lily pipes (bought already)

Hi All

This is my first attempt with plants. Im a saltwater guy but sold my set up about 3 yrs ago. I got a great deal on a 20g marinland combo kit with stand told the wife just a small set up not like the monster I had lol So i've been roaming around gathering info from this site. Im looking to do a med to low tech planted.

Here is my Equipment list

20g tall with stand
beamswork 24 in planted EVO [email protected] 6500k
40lbs of eco-complete (3in sandbed)
nano 240gph hydor k
100watt heater
marineland biowheel 150 HOB 
c02 aquatek reg and paintball 20oz setup
glass nano diffusor
glass drop checker
2 pieces of driftwood

6500k evo light 2.4wpg
is this enough light for a carpet thats my main goal?

tank is cycling right now just with eco complete and buddy's dirty media

any advice, help or plant list cause im not sure yet but I do want a nice carpet bottom hc cuba im lovin

Thank you kindly 
Alex


----------



## luda2001

Update 


Cycling tank right now still waiting for some parts for c02 setup before I add plants

What do you guy's think so far?

any advice on dry ferts i bought excel and iron from big als so far


----------



## futurezach

Where did you get the aquatek regulator? Which one did you buy?


----------



## charlie1

luda2001 said:


> Update
> 
> *Cycling tank right now *still waiting for some parts for c02 setup before I add plants
> 
> What do you guy's think so far?
> 
> any advice on dry ferts i bought excel and iron from big als so far


Congrats on finally finding the cool niche in this hobby .
I read your posts, from my understanding you got some grungy media with your tank & is cycling the tank with it, I`m concerned that the good guys in that grungy media may have died off if (1) it was out of the tank too long & (2) there is no ammonia feeding the cycle , either by fish waste or other.

I would not wait for your co2 parts to start planting. Plant the tank heavy from now , unless the parts are months away.
Regards


----------



## jimmyjam

looks good so far, I would second the opinion of planting right away, it really helps with the cycle. You said you already have excel, so you can start dosing your carbon source from the get go. 

As with dry ferts, being your first try at this, you might want to look into the liquid stuff, either commercial brands, or I can get you a premix EI dosing.

You should have enough lighting for HC, Ill have some in about a week if you wanted some.

I would also tie some moss to that driftwood, with maybe some narrow leaf ferns.

I also see that you have a powerhead, how much flow is going through there? flow is great for a planted tank, but make sure its not too much otherwise you will drive off the CO2. 

lets see some pics when you plant.


----------



## charlie1

Something else to note, I see you are running a HOB filter with a bio wheel, that filter would be counter productive to keeping co2 in solution, as CO2 is easily outgassed with any surface disturbance. Look into a canister filter.
Regards


----------



## luda2001

Hey thanks for the replies guys

futurezach I got aquatic mini from ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AQUATEK...751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bf2657a7

its a hydor nano 240gph smallest of the series just to move the co2 once installed

I got the dirty media from my buddies tank he cleaned his canister out and brought it right away in a little garbage can so it was in water the whole time

I filled the 20 oz paintball can today 5$ @ sgt splatter in toronto all I'm waiting for now is nano diffusor

I went today to AI to buy eheim canister 2213 but they were sold out so big als in brampton is gonna match the sale price so I'm heading there tomorrow morning and yes hob suck can't stand them at all
hob for sale after tomorrow...lol

and jimmjam ill take you up on that offer for hc cuba how much?


----------



## luda2001

Today was my first time at AI and WOW its really nice there . the wife and I both loved the 46 gallon starfire .Really thinking about selling my 20 lol and buying the star fire tank any takers on the 20 , great guys that work there Im starting to like planted world tanks they are very beautiful


----------



## jimmyjam

ya AI is awesome, Sam is the best guy to deal with there.

Pm me, and ill get you price an plant list.

I love how your hooked, its been over 15 years since my first planted, and I feel like a kid every time I start a new tank.


----------



## luda2001

*shutting down 20g starting 49 rimless*

Update :

Im gonna be shutting down the 20g which is up for sale now. I got a great deal on a 49 fire tank from kijiji (thank you sam from AI for helping me out)

tank stand and aqua soil

what do u guys think?

looking to get orphek par78 for lighting just waiting from them on how much
or aquaticlife t5h0 quad
eheim 2215 with lily pipes from ai waiting for them to restock

wont be stating it yet till i finshed installing my hardwood floors tank to heavy to move when filled

any advice guys ?????


----------



## pyrrolin

sweet tank


----------



## charlie1

Did not take you long , those tanks have a way of calling you.
Can you share the dimensions of the tank, forgive my ignorance, but can you provide some details on the " orphek par78 ".
I`m starting to think you maybe better off with a bigger co 2 bottle & regulator as opposed to the paint ball set up.
Regards


----------



## default

I agree, that paintball tank will be a PITA as it'll run out so fast. Get a 10 pounder and it'll last years! I had one on a 29g for 2 years now and it's still at least 25% full.
Nice looking tank though, Looks like it, but is it the AI Fire tank?


----------



## jimmyjam

def get the 10 lb. thats what i run on the same tank. If you put it on the market, someone will pickup that paintgun canister and reg within in a few days I bet.


----------



## coldmantis

charlie1 said:


> Did not take you long , those tanks have a way of calling you.
> Can you share the dimensions of the tank, forgive my ignorance, but can you provide some details on the " orphek par78 ".
> I`m starting to think you maybe better off with a bigger co 2 bottle & regulator as opposed to the paint ball set up.
> Regards


I agree, there is four issues I'm concerned about with your recent upgrade and the hardware you want to use

1) 49g tank and a eheim 2215, if you ever plan on overstocking in the future I suggest you get the 2217 instead. I personally use 2 2217 on my 40g breeder

2) not sure how tall your tank is but an led might limit your plant options especially carpeting plants

3) the type of diffuser your using will not be efficient at all in a tank that size

4)20oz paintball co2, well you better get a really really good diffuser, so you can achieve optimal co2 levels with the least amount of bubble rate. Your going to have to run the bubble rate pretty high in your glass diffuser, maybe 8 bubbles a sec? But then the bubbles will be too big and it will just rise and pop out of water. I think when I had my 24oz paintball co2 running about 4 bubbles a second with a solenoid it lasted about 1.5 months before a refill is needed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luda2001

Update

Just picked up aquatic life 6 bulb t5ho from kevin on here overkill i no but great deal couldn't pass on it

I like tank mount but im gonna hang it and replace the actinic bulbs with 65k and rosette bulbs 

For now im gonna use the paintball set up ill upgrade the tank later as this tank is only good to july 2014 so I dont mind filling up ever month or longer paintball place is close by

. Now for filter as mentioned looking at eheim 2217 and lily pipes

im planning to start the tank in may just buying everything I need 

Thnx everyone for your advice


----------



## luda2001

Update

Just picked up aquatic life 6 bulb t5ho from kevin on here overkill i no but great deal couldn't pass on it

I like tank mount but im gonna hang it and replace the actinic bulbs with 65k and rosette bulbs 

For now im gonna use the paintball set up ill upgrade the tank later as this tank is only good to july 2014 so I dont mind filling up ever month or longer paintball place is close by

. Now for filter as mentioned looking at eheim 2217 and lily pipes

im planning to start the tank in may just buying everything I need 

Thnx everyone for your advice

20 gallon still for sale or trade for eheim filter and lily pipes


----------



## luda2001

Sorry double post stupid phone


----------



## jimmyjam

good call on the lights and 6 bulbs isnt too much. I have the same setup. I believe that fixture has timers on them. See if you can program them so you get a mid day burst for 2-3 hours with 6 bulbs, and 4 bulbs durings the other times. Just remember, more light = more Co2 and ferts. Try also to add some substrate ferts before beginning, so you dont have to disturb the substrate after you plant, especially in the areas that you expect to plant root feeders.

Here is my setup from 2 years ago. Yes those are DIY conduits painted plack. Lights are hung with stainless steel wires from home depot, I locked them in permanently ( I would try to make them adjustable in my future builds).


----------



## luda2001

Wow jimmyjam your tank is very beautiful great job I hope one day mine can look as good as yours ya the light lets me use 3 lights on one switch so yes iwas thinking to run 3 all day and a miday burst of the other 3 right now fixture has 3 10ks and 3 actinic gonna get rid of atinic and buy 65k and rosette what do u think shouod be my all day lights then moday burst? Also now talking ferts still little bit confused about them what do I need jimmy maybe I can come over and pic your head..lol im gonna look into a hanging kit today
Thanks guys for help and info planted world is alot of work so far and im nit even running


----------



## luda2001

would this be better to use then the nano glass i got?

im gonna use my paintball setup the wife would kill me if i said i gotta buy a new one when i just paid 120 for this one
also the tank expires in july so ill buy a 24 oz one its not much bigger but for now

let me know what you guys think


----------



## default

luda2001 said:


> would this be better to use then the nano glass i got?
> 
> im gonna use my paintball setup the wife would kill me if i said i gotta buy a new one when i just paid 120 for this one
> also the tank expires in july so ill buy a 24 oz one its not much bigger but for now
> 
> let me know what you guys think


Those aren't bad, but at high bubble rates, you're not gonna have a good time when the bubbles you get are huge. Nonetheless, one of your better options - seen those in action at AI and they look pretty good. However, your tank still won't last long 
I used to use 1.5-2 bps with a stainless diffuser in a 29 long and it worked out fairly well, I find misting and letting the fine bubbles interact with the plants themselves the best.
Pictures shows the tank with the low bps.


----------



## coldmantis

not good enough, a tank your size. If you have the space to hide equipment get an external co2 reactor, the ones that connect to a canister filter. If you don't have the space then get an inline mister, the ones that are small external and connect to a canister filter.

I did this youtube review a while back


----------



## jimmyjam

The lights will depend on the type of plants you keep. 3 lights on might not be enough, so I would recommend running the mid day burst a bit longer to ensure the hc you wanted is not starving light. Run 6500k for the main lights, its not as pretty as the 10k, but its better photosynthetically. If its too green for you, then maybe run 1x10k for visual effects (or add some super red plants to balance it out). 

I do have some pre packaged ferts if you want to do EI, and also have some slow release for substrate. Just let me know what you need all together, Ill have it ready for you when your gonna plant.


----------



## luda2001

this would work then? can some explain how this works then and how to set it up im gonna be going to ai this weekend to buy eheim 2217 
thnx


----------



## jimmyjam

dude i feel like destroying someone after watching your vid lol so intense. By the way we all gotta meet up sometime, its been years and we have never met.



coldmantis said:


> not good enough, a tank your size. If you have the space to hide equipment get an external co2 reactor, the ones that connect to a canister filter. If you don't have the space then get an inline mister, the ones that are small external and connect to a canister filter.
> 
> I did this youtube review a while back


----------



## luda2001

ok jimmy ill take you up on that offer again not till around may tank sets up just now picking your guys heads and learning


----------



## coldmantis

jimmyjam said:


> dude i feel like destroying someone after watching your vid lol so intense. By the way we all gotta meet up sometime, its been years and we have never met.


LOL glad you like the audio, ya your right we been in this hobby for years and on this forum, we have never personally met but I have purchased from you once through Ricky long long ago.


----------



## luda2001

If you guys don't mind I can tag along can learn alot from both of you


----------



## jimmyjam

since you been to my crib, lets check out yours man. hows this weekend sometime?


----------



## luda2001

Update:

Just picked up eheim 2217 great deal on kijiji

Any ideas on how to paint stand black I guess gotta use 2 coats of primer then couple of coats of black paint??? Not really feeling the fake wood look 
I also ordered a hanging kit for The Aquatic life light any ideas how to Mount to wall instead of ceiling Looking for diy as moints are like 200$ yikes
what do you guys think about hydor inline 200watt heater good or bad? like the idea of heater not in the tank 

anyone selling one?

Getting closer to starting up cant wait getting excited

20 gallon still for sale common anyone? need gone make an offer !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luda2001

Update:

Went to Lowes and bought paint & primer so I can paint stand also installed led light bar (battery)


----------



## jimmyjam

looks good so far !


----------



## luda2001

Thnx Jim

More to come still tuned......


----------



## luda2001

Update

Today I received some goodies in from eBay just waiting now for hydro inline heater And InLine Co Rector.then that's it my shopping list is completed well besides plants and wood/rock


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Which ebay store/seller did you order from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## luda2001

The seller is *cgaquariumstory*


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

luda2001 said:


> The seller is *cgaquariumstory*


Thanks a lot


----------



## luda2001

No problem if I can help save a buck or 2


----------



## luda2001

Update:

Finished painting the stand and wiring up the led's just waiting for hydro inline heater from BA(backorder) also my welder at work is making me brackets so I can hang the light


----------



## daworldisblack

luda2001 said:


> Update:
> 
> Finished painting the stand and wiring up the led's just waiting for hydro inline heater from BA(backorder) also my welder at work is making me brackets so I can hang the light


Looks so much better already. Real nice find!


----------



## luda2001

Thank you daworldisblack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

good call on hanging it. It will look awesome


----------



## luda2001

I agree Jim the light kinda takes away from the rimless 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

Hi all

Need some advice on hanging light, im not really feeling having brakets come from the wall I want a cleaner look . Im looking to hang from ceiling but I have a bulkhead right above any ideas any advice would help




















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

have you looked into the conduit setup that i have? Its super easy, I bracket it to the stand, I would have someone at home depot bend it for you before you leave, then you can just put it together when you get home


----------



## luda2001

Thats seems like an option do u have any pics of set up/mounting jim?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

I just checked out your tank jim thats not a bad idea might try it. Also just received root tabs from ebay 150 tablets for 17 shipped 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

ill post some pics later this weekend, but are those osmocote tabs?



luda2001 said:


> View attachment 47425
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

Thnx and yes they are osmocote tabs

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

did you get the plus? or regular? They discontinues plus, but that was the good stuff.


----------



## luda2001

I believe there the plus 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

Update:

Today finally recieved some last few things that I needed.

Im looking for stones now anyone have any for sale ????








Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

U need a new thread title before you start bud. Almost there !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

I agree jim 


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

*Update*

Not a lot has happened lately our main focus is on the wedding april 8 .I did manage to hook up the inline co2 and hydor heater to eheim 2217 and mounted the light thnx greatly to my soon to be wife for helping me,Its great when your partner helps out and enjoys the hobby as much as I do.

Im looking for SEIRYU STONE or YAMAYA STONE for IWAGUMI layout

Jim Im coming soon to see you for plants

Alex


----------



## luda2001

Update:

Hi all 
I've been really busy lately and now finally I can focus on my tank. Im gonna be doing a water leak test next week .Nothing changed really since last pic besides the hardwood floors stay tuned. .....


----------



## luda2001

*Update:*

Today had some time on my hands so off to AI and picked up some rock about 40lbs. What do you guys think? any advice? placement?

Next week ill be doing a water leak test.

then hopefully can get it running its been a while now......


----------



## xriddler

I think its too evenly spaced out. Its too symmetrical you have one stone in the middle and two on each side of it. Its very unnatural looking. Also when placing stones a slight tilt will also help. Placing the largest stone two third of the way in the tank would force you to not place the other stones in a pattern.


----------



## Cichlidrookie

xriddler said:


> I think its too evenly spaced out. Its too symmetrical you have one stone in the middle and two on each side of it. Its very unnatural looking. Also when placing stones a slight tilt will also help. Placing the largest stone two third of the way in the tank would force you to not place the other stones in a pattern.


I agree with xriddler. Those are really nice rock but they should not be spaced out like that. Maybe cluster them on one side of the tank.

Try putting rocks on angles (tilt) as well. Most things that are natural are not symmetrical. Maybe google GOLDEN RATIO AQUASCAPE, for great ideas and how the human eye sees things.

Good luck.


----------



## luda2001




----------



## luda2001

Leak test


Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

Update

Its been 6 months in the making...lol but finally its finshed and running now just waiting for it to fill in.
Big thanks to kirk for plants and everyone else who helped me out during the process

Cheers
Alex









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xriddler

Scape still looks weird to me and those white rocks i dont know. But as long as you like it. hope it all grows in well


----------



## luda2001

White rocks are only temporary thought the plants were java fern but there crypts so gotta plant them but thnx for the positive feedback lol 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendy8888

I wish i had a set up like that. Looks good so far, you will learn along the way about scaping, some things you will like and some you will change. Its hard to imagine what it will eventually look like with the plants filled in. Make sure you do 50% wc at least twice a week for the first 2 months and fill it with as many plants as you can. This helps keep the algae at bay until the plants get going. Just my opinion of course.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

Thnx hendy for the advice 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

*Update*

I removed the white rocks and the crypts. time to let it grow in. I have a paintball setup for the time being.Im looking into getting bigger tank 5/10 lb and regulator anyone selling one??


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Check in the buy and sell sections. Greg the killifish guy is selling some for a good price. Plus he is close lives in Mississauga.



luda2001 said:


> *Update*
> 
> I removed the white rocks and the crypts. time to let it grow in. I have a paintball setup for the time being.Im looking into getting bigger tank 5/10 lb and regulator anyone selling one??
> 
> View attachment 69490
> View attachment 69498


----------



## xriddler

Ask jinx if the regulator that she is selling is still available. It is a better build than any regulator on the retail market. I've read too many mixed reviews on those retail rigs and I wouldn't recommend them. Of course you can check out green leaf aquarium but for the price I'd go with jinx on this forum its cheaper and better in terms of it being a dual stage that prevents end of stage co2 dump into the tank.


----------



## luda2001

Thank you both for info ill contact both memebers and see what they have

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

Update:

I Went and picked up my live stock from mike @ fanatics (what a great guy/store first time there) and came home with16 galaxy's and 4 shrimps

Alex









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xriddler

Errr how long have you had the tank running? Unless you used a lot of used biomedia from another hobbyist your tank can't have cycled already unless this was filled AMD left running like 3 weeks ago. Ammonia leeches into the water especially if you are using netlea or Ada which is very harmful to livestock even at low ppm.


----------



## luda2001

eheim 2217 was used guy had it running for a yr and I also had it running on a buddy's tank for a month and also I used 2 5gallon buckets of water from his tank .netlea was used already when i bought the tank and i rinsed the crap outta it so ammonia leeched out already but Thank you for the comment but thought of it already

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xriddler

That is good to hear lol first thing I did was kill my fish


----------



## luda2001

Ya I did that with my first cichlid tank many yrs ago lol .. I also had 4 guppys in the tank for 3 weeks to help with cycle also now I only have 3 left due to skimner sucked one up lol but again thank you for comment its good to hear ppl care for our great hobby 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luda2001

*Update*

I haven't updated in a while here is what the tank looks like now


----------



## luda2001

Hi All

its been awhile tank is still up and running but bored of it now thinking bout selling the whole setup now as life has changed.....

make some offers and maybe ill let the whole set up go,


----------



## Greg_o

I'll take those downois off your hands if you end up parting it out.


----------



## luda2001

*Update*

Things have changed in life and I dnt have any time to take care of this tank anymore Im shutting down the tank im selling everything except tank,stand,light
everything from filter rock fish skimmer co2 etc is up for sale shoot me pm or text me @ 6474483589

if the offer is good maybe ill sell it all....


----------



## luda2001

selling whole package make some offers


----------

